# query must have at least one destination field?



## bluebloods (Oct 2, 2004)

what is that supposed to mean?
im trying to make an append query but this message comes up


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

You did not add fields to the query design grid, when you started to create the Append table you would have selected which table was going to be appended by the query. After that you need to add which fields are going to Append to that table. then if the query contains the same field names as the table it will automatically populate the "append to" otherwise you will need to use the dropdown to select the appropriate field.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

If you do not want to append (add records to) another table, then change the query type to (probably) "select".


----------



## joed202902 (Mar 7, 2005)

bluebloods,

I highly recommend you make a copy of the table to which you want to append records....experiment with the copy 1st. Also, make sure you have selected the Append Query from the tool bar. Then yes, you must define at least one destination field which is where the data will go.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Nice, joed. I often forget the cautions...


----------

